# On Pymatuning ice by Feb 2nd ?



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Local guy's, ???
Any chance of being able to ice fish by first of Feb ? I made reservations in motel and took days off to head up there and ice fish but from what I'm reading it don't sound good. Hate to waist vacation if it's not going to be safe enough to enjoy ice fishing and be able to hit good areas. I'm 3 hours south and it's 47 degrees and raining hard here now. Hopes are going down the toilet fast.

Whats your predictions ?

Thanks.
Ben*


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't say where on Pymy, (because I don't know Pymy at all and I wasn't told where)but a friend of a friend was fishing thru 3" of ice one week ago.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Jigger,
Stay home. Why blow day's off and money wishing you were ice fishing. Fish local if the chance comes and take it like a man !


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

It is supposed to hit 50 in a week.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This evening, Dick Goddard-local TV weatherman legend, said it was 68 degree in St Louis today and headed our way with up to an inch of rain tomorrow, changing to wet snow tomorrow night, getting cold, then warming with more rain by the weekend, and so on and so on ..............! Nothing kills ice like rain! We're embedding in a nasty weather cycle and doesn't look too promising for us in the foreseeable future.
I hate to be the one to say it, but I'm afraid we will not have safe, fishable ice this winter at all-with the exception of a few sheltered farm ponds perhaps.
ps-I hope I'm wrong but seen this before.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I live on the North shore of Pymy and I was down and looked at it this afternoon and the ice doesn't look a bit safe to me. I live north of Clark Island.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Sr. Jigger,
I will post conditions and extended weather forecast for here next week. I hope that helps. Tom Robinson


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> This evening, Dick Goddard-local TV weatherman legend, said it was 68 degree in St Louis today and headed our way with up to an inch of rain tomorrow, changing to wet snow tomorrow night, getting cold, then warming with more rain by the weekend, and so on and so on ..............! Nothing kills ice like rain! We're embedding in a nasty weather cycle and doesn't look too promising for us in the foreseeable future.
> I hate to be the one to say it, but I'm afraid we will not have safe, fishable ice this winter at all-with the exception of a few sheltered farm ponds perhaps.
> ps-I hope I'm wrong but seen this before.


Well said C.J Goddard !


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> This evening, Dick Goddard-local TV weatherman legend, said it was 68 degree in St Louis today and headed our way with up to an inch of rain tomorrow, changing to wet snow tomorrow night, getting cold, then warming with more rain by the weekend, and so on and so on ..............! Nothing kills ice like rain! We're embedding in a nasty weather cycle and doesn't look too promising for us in the foreseeable future.
> I hate to be the one to say it, but I'm afraid we will not have safe, fishable ice this winter at all-with the exception of a few sheltered farm ponds perhaps.
> ps-I hope I'm wrong but seen this before.


Not good...not good at all for us at work.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Not good...not good at all for us at work.


what type of work do you do?


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Checked 10 day forecast for Akron of the next 10 days 8 of them will be above freezing!!
You wont see any safe ice this year.Sometimes that happens.

icenut


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Guitar Man said:


> what type of work do you do?


I work at the salt mine.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

We arent going to be ice fishing until at least February and by then we might even not get to and with all the rain coming we cant even fish the rivers for steelhead because they are way to high and fast. I pretty much give up on fishing for a month or two when everything settles out and the walleye start hitting and the rivers go down


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

do you ice fish? i live in royalton and am always looking for a new fishing hole. three years in and no success yet.thought this year was it but no luck with mother nature!


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

The weather will put ice on Pymie the next 4 days. If the ice holds up tonight with the wind there will be a nice base. Any forecast over 3-4 days is less than 50-50.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe you can rent a boat?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Do like I do...fish the Ohio River...nice eyes! There is no OFF season when you put your mind to it!!


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

It doesn't look good for ice fishing on Pymatuning anytime soon. I drove across the causway today and the ice is in bad shape and the extended forecast through Feb 1 is calling for mild temperatures.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

snake69 said:


> Do like I do...fish the Ohio River...nice eyes! There is no OFF season when you put your mind to it!!


You are so right......I haven't had a day off where I couldn't find fish somewhere

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

At this rate you could take a boat and do okay.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

After seeing the weather report this morning,,Pyma,.will have no good safe ice..What an early year we are having..Maybe no usable ice this season...JIM....CL....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

me and a buddy out on pymatuning today..... its mostly open water..


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

I fished the docks through the ice down at the Jamestown boat docks. Marking fish but no takers. No takers at the PA or Ohio bridge throwing Vibees and twistertails either. Main lake body is wide open except for from the dam to approximately 1/2 mile north of the dam is locked up. Bays are still pretty much locked up as well. Ice is not safe for fishing. Did see a few boats out yesterday though.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was the spillway area open? Did well there for early crappies a few years ago at this time.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Chaunc....Did not venture up to the spillway but I did talk to some fellas that said it was open and guys were fishing it.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fish master-how thick? YOU ARE CRAZY

Are you guys talking about below or above? (spillway/dam?)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Linesville spillway where they feed the carp. Jig and bobber hammered them back then.


----------



## somachin (Feb 7, 2012)

dont plan on any ice fishing. I live on Mosquito Lake and the ice is completely off. water levels are 6 feet low and its going to be another interesting year


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Linesville spillway where they feed the carp. Jig and bobber hammered them back then.


interesting, I usually fish that for carp in the summer, and have had some surprises there, may have to give it a go


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mario, the channel cat fishing is great at night during the summer. Minnow under a bobber will slam em. You'll even catch the occasional walleye too.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Mario, the channel cat fishing is great at night during the summer. Minnow under a bobber will slam em. You'll even catch the occasional walleye too.


Im not surprised, we have caught them while carp fishing, Isnt fishing great? theres so many different options and opportunities!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

that was only 3'' we didnt walk out far only about 20 feet..


Steelhead Fever said:


> fish master-how thick? YOU ARE CRAZY
> 
> Are you guys talking about below or above? (spillway/dam?)


----------



## docsports06 (Feb 13, 2012)

this is not a direct asw to the question but i got a question about the lake. i just took possession of my grandfather old cabin on the Ohio side of the lake last summer and spent the summer fix it up and will send weekends there this summer fishing. what are the rule for fishing the lake.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

this site might help you out.. http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_pymatuning.aspx




docsports06 said:


> this is not a direct asw to the question but i got a question about the lake. i just took possession of my grandfather old cabin on the Ohio side of the lake last summer and spent the summer fix it up and will send weekends there this summer fishing. what are the rule for fishing the lake.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I fished a small lake relatively close to Pymatuning last week and half of the lake, if not most of it, was ice free. I never ice fished, this year was going to be my first, but I doubt pyma will have safe ice this year.

Isn't the Linesville spillway supposed to be real good in the spring for eyes? Heard it gets pretty crowded but never fished it in the spring though. I prefer to fish the other Pyma spillway(below the dam), not crowded and bigger fish too


----------

